# Bucket list:



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

1. Retire- check
2. Sell home move to 55+ community-check
3. Lake Chapala-Check
After 3 yrs of dreaming , planning and networking I am here!
My second time to Lake Chapala and enjoying it more or maybe just differently because I am doing it solo.
I got lucky and found a lady that needed a house/dog sitter from July1-Aug26.
Now I can slowly check out which village I'd like a casita to rent.
My inspiation was Karen Blue and her book Midlife Mavericks, after her I read many books about MX, found info on internet and so on and so forth...
You just have to want it bad enough and the universe will do the rest...
4. Trips around this magnificant country
4. South America
Life is good! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

theladygeorge said:


> 1. Retire- check
> 2. Sell home move to 55+ community-check
> 3. Lake Chapala-Check
> After 3 yrs of dreaming , planning and networking I am here!
> ...


We'll be down there in Ajijic beginning 11 Aug, perhaps we can meet up IRL in the plaza, KIT


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

Sure that would be great! Just message me for my phone number.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Felicidades!! How empowering. Enjoy, enjoy


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

theladygeorge said:


> 1. Retire- check
> 2. Sell home move to 55+ community-check
> 3. Lake Chapala-Check


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Woo hoo! Lucky you -- I'm not THAT far behind!


----------

